# Front end swap?



## OceanStateTuning (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a 00 Avant, I rear ended a car and put a new front end on about 8 months ago, well I caught a peice of lumber that flew out of the back of a truck about a week ago and well time to do it again. 

Anyway I am pretty much fed up with this car, bad luck since I bought it but maybe if I do something different it will bring the love back. Will the 02-04 front end fit? What parts are needed, obviously the bumper and headlights are different, what else?


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

i know the hood is different and most likely the fenders too. so your going to need all the front end parts.


----------



## OceanStateTuning (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay what about everything behind the sheet metal, will the core support work to mount the headlights/fog lights?


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

that i can not help with iv only looked at the cars beside each other and saw that the sheet metal is different.


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

i'm not positive but i don't think it will... even if it did.. i don't think it would be worth it considering you'd have to buy headlights and everything else from the front for it to come together.


----------



## OceanStateTuning (Oct 27, 2009)

I need a new clip anyway, My hood is the only thing good but it needs too be painted also so it will not cost me too much more to fix it, Since I need a new clip I would like to update it a little bit... no one has attempted the swap? I would assume the hood/fenders/bumper would bolt on because the chassie is the same, just wondering if the core support could make do


----------

